# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake Winstrol!?

## Rocky IV

hey guys i know that this is a legit company but the writing on the bottle from the pic of my suppiler is in english.. on the companies website the bottles in spanish from argentina,,,on this one it sais its made in argentina but its in english,,the supplier is well known and legit but just wondering y i cant even find another english bottle on the net, ive searched through many pics..please help thanks,,Rock

its,

Nabolic Strong winstrol 30Ml jug
50mg/ml

----------


## Rocky IV

common bros no one knows the answer to this?? seajack?? anyone,,,i already orderd it its on its way

----------


## BuffDJ

The labratory that produces it is real. And it comes back with the same phone numbers and address and appears repatable. But that's just a lable who knows what's inside could be milk. Hope it helps.
Buff

----------


## Rocky IV

lol thats reasuring...anyone else?

----------


## bbminded

def the real deal!!! i have the same bottle!

----------


## PT

its real bro. i know a guy in SA that sells it

----------


## bbminded

i did read somwhere though that it has some effects of cocaine in it since it is mainly used for race horses. my buddy that got it for me, his father worked on a race track. that was a long ago connection.

----------

